#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Simulation software training for Chemical process design

## shaliniraman.h@gmail.com

Hello
I have completed my chemical engineering (UG) and would like to undergo training in simulation software training like chemcad,hysys etc., Can anyone guide me in this regard? Can training place in India? Is Chemcad software is very difficult to learn? They say 5 days training is available in Mumbai,India. Is 5 days really sufficient to learn from basics. Kindly help me out with some ideas.
Regards


shaliniramanSee More: Simulation software training for Chemical process design

----------


## aseptman

Try: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## muppanasrinu

u can contact chemsys.com.
They are giving both online(6 months) & class room(45 days) training

----------

